# Lemond Geometry



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking for a geometry chart for a 2002 Zurich. Lemond website hasn't been up for a while.


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

try bikepedia


----------



## stevecaz (Feb 25, 2005)

Here you go.

http://web.archive.org/web/20010309070622/lemondbikes.com/tech_center/geometry.html


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

*Looking for a 2007 60 cm Lemond Sarthe*

I know, I know. Lemond has been discontinued. Still I've been looking for one of these since 2007 and they are hard to come by. I like the color scheme for that year and they seem to be hard to come by. Sure it's a steel frame, but that adds to my desire to own one. My carbon and aluminum frame bikes are great but having a reasonably-priced steel frame road bike is what I really want. Could someone help?


----------

